
Learn ClojureScript: Functional Programming Concepts - kendru
https://www.learn-clojurescript.com/section-4/lesson-21-functional-programming-concepts/
======
LandR
One of the best things about ClojureScript is figwheel and realtime
programming.

You can see it in action here

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZjFVdU8VLI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZjFVdU8VLI)

~~~
thrax
You can live code js out of the box. Still cool though.

